# Kanji identification help please



## WifeNotUnderstand (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi all

My J knife journey started in the markets of Kyoto about 15 years ago. 

My wife (was girlfriend at the time) purchased 2 knives while we were in the Aritsugu shop,
- 240 western handled gyuto (carbon with stainless cladding) 
- 150 western handled petty (carbon with stainless cladding) 

Can anyone tell me what the core steel is and what the kanji says?









I think the dash means 1 and the larger kanji is the Aritsugu


----------



## no_one_just_Roy (Mar 15, 2018)

&#24179;&#24120;&#19968;&#21697; &#26377;&#27425;
The "Heijou ippin" brand by Kyoto Aritsugu, which roughly translates as "(an) item of norm" or something.
They are meant to be affordable knives for home use (but actually more expensive than Globals I guess)
The core steel is undisclosed.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks. 
From memory the gyuto was either $295 or $395 and the petty was $100 less.


----------

